# Blown attic insulation



## rmdt (11 Dec 2008)

I am looking at using blown insulation for my attic.  Has anyone any opinions for or against either RockPrime or cellulose insulation?  Also can anyone recommend installers of these products?  House is in Cork.


----------



## Franm (11 Dec 2008)

Personally I like the idea of blown in cellulose insulation and probably plan on getting it done later on in my project. Maintaining the ventilation channel at the eaves still has to be overcome in my case but I have some ideas. I spoke to some guys at the self build show a few months back, from Birr I think and I liked what I saw. You'd have to build a box or something around the attic hatch otherwise I guess it would snow on you every time you opened it.
A lot of cables would probably get burried as well which isn't a good thing. Unless you've been lucky enough to have slack enough wiring to address this.
A big plus of course being that it will get in to all the nooks and crannys.
Having written this I realise that it's probably not much help but it's my thoughts anyway.

Hopefully someone who's actually got it done will also respond here.

Regards
Franm
ps to what depth were you planning on getting it done to?


----------



## rmdt (11 Dec 2008)

Hi Franm,

I like the idea of it getting into the nooks and crannies alright, don't think you could do as good a job with rolls of rockwool no matter how careful you were.  One comment I heard about the cellulose stuff is that it can get blown around a bit at the eaves.

I am hoping to get a u-value of around 0.11 or 0.12 so am looking at about 350 to 400mm of insulation.


----------



## Thrifty (11 Dec 2008)

I was looking at this also. my problem however is can this be put straight onto roof tiles? I'm in a 1930's house with no felt under the roof tiles and with upstairs ceilings that are in parts slopped to follow the roof line. the space left in between is very narrow and i've tried using conventional roll insulation there but literally have to try and slide it in using a brush handle. Its not really doing the job and you can almost feel where the gaps are in the bedroom below. I'm a bit concerned about damp because of the lack of felt and ventilation also as the space is so tight. sorry didn't mean to hyjack the thread but short of reroofing i don't know how to resolve the problem so any suggest re insulation are helpful to me also.


----------



## JD77 (11 Dec 2008)

I used McHugh Insulation in Rathduff in Cork for my cavity walls and also i got 10 inches of insulation pumped into my attic, I was very pleased with their work. I have no connection with the company [broken link removed]


----------



## sanne (11 Dec 2008)

I thought long and hard about this product also.  Although the u values speak for themselves there are downsides:
(1) I live in a 1916 house where like thrifty the roof slates to not include a layer of felt.  I concluded that in the event that one of the roof tiles slips in a storm (likely) then the insulation would get soaked.  If this happens with rockwool then you clean up and buy a new roll of rockwool.  Try getting the sprayer out to do a patch of 1 m2 and it will probably cost you.  
(2) I cannot get comfortable that the ventilation is maintained in the roof space after the product is applied. 
(3) How do you inspect the roof space for water ingress etc when its concealed with foam.


----------



## Optimistic (11 Dec 2008)

hi all, we were going to put in cellouse, but have now changed to blowing in a cotton wool effect as it was described to me. Reason we are not going with cellouse is that if a drop in the roof ever happens, it will bring down the ceiling with the weight of moisture. Same price for both products and most insulation companies can give the option of both. We have used Dungarvan Insulation and are very happy with their service and quality of work in wall fill insulation. I have no connection with the company, just a satisfied customer.all the best optimistic


----------



## pudzer (11 Dec 2008)

We used the spray in soya bean insulation in between my rafters in a new build.  The house heated up almost instantly.  All my "professionals" on the job - engineer, architect, including many builders that think forward, not backwards - swear by it.
Haven't moved into the house yet but it certainly gives me a warm cosy feeling even to look at it in every nook and cranny in my roof.
We used guys from South Kilkenny.


----------



## Optimistic (11 Dec 2008)

Hi, can you give more info on this product please?  I am keen to compare it and see what it is like for u value etc.  What price per q mtr and depth?

Thanks, optimisitc



pudzer said:


> We used the spray in soya bean insulation in between my rafters in a new build.  The house heated up almost instantly.  All my "professionals" on the job - engineer, architect, including many builders that think forward, not backwards - swear by it.
> Haven't moved into the house yet but it certainly gives me a warm cosy feeling even to look at it in every nook and cranny in my roof.
> We used guys from South Kilkenny.


----------

